# رحلة الى اديرة الصعيد



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 
اليوم رحلتنا الى اديره الصعيد 
نبتدى الرحله 

دير ابونا يسي بكوم غريب

​







هنا يرقد جسد ابونا يسى و الرمل جنب الجسد





دير الملاك

​









​







دير الانبا توماس

​









دير القديسين
بيشاي و بسنتاؤس

​













مار بقطر





اديرة نقادة

دير بسنتاؤس اللابس الروح
​







دير مار بقطر







دير الصليب

​











الهيكل الوحيد اللى فية مذبحين قصاد بعض و المذبح التانى باين فى الصورة التانية حتة منة
المذبح الاول اللى بينزل زيت و الصورة واضحة جدا
الزيت على شكل صليب او حرف T
و حكاية ان الزيت معدتش بينزل تانى هيا وحدة ست
ساعة اما المذبح نزل زيت طبعا الدنيا اتقلبت و الناس بقت تخش تاخد بركة الزيت
لغاية اما جت امرأة
و دخلت الهيكل طبعا حرام البنات تخش الهيكل زى انتم ما عارفين
الست دة بقى دخلت الهيكل تاخد بركة الزيت و فى ساعتها الزيت وقف و معدتش بينزل


​







تابعــــ:download:ــ

 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اسوان

دير الانبا هدرا


​







الكاتدرائية بتاعة اسوان طبعا كنيسة تحفة
شبة الكاتدرائية الكبيرة طبعا بالعباسية
جميلة جدا


​







​








اديرة الاقصر

دير الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس
شفيع الاشياء المفقودة




























 
تابعــــ:download:ــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

دير الانبا باخوم الشايب بالاقصر

​







​







دير القديس تاوضروس المشرقي المحارب

​







​







دير القديس مارجرجس بالرزيقات - السواقى

​







​







دير الانبا بضابا
و 
​






​






​








اللى فى الصورتين دول اللى على ستر الهيكل :
اللى ماسك الصليب هوا الانبا بضابا
و الشماس اللى جنبة هوا ابن خالتة و الاتنين استشهدوا مع بعض
​







​










و دة الصخرة اللى كان بينام عليها الانبا بضابا





بركة صلوات جميع القديسين و الشهداء تكون معانا آمين 

خاص بــ:download:ـــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

فى يعض الاديره هنا روحتها كتير
تسلم يا كوكو​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل اووي يا كوكو *
*تسلم ايدك*
*بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا جميعا *
*امين*​


----------



## Hallelujah (23 أكتوبر 2008)

راااااااااااائع تشكر اخي​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك على الرحله الى فى صور ديه 
ربنا يباركك ويقويك


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*من اجمل االديرة الى بنسى الدنيا فيها دير الانبا بضابا

دير الشايب فى الاقصر

ومزار الانبا ونس طبعا اولهم بس محطتش لية صور من مزار الانبا ونس ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

> ركة صلوات جميع القديسين و الشهداء تكون معانا آمين


 
آميييييييييييييين

رائع يا كوكو ربنا يعوضك

وانا رحت اغلبهم وخت بركة كبيرة

يارب اروح تاني​


----------



## botros_22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا

شكرا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة حبيبي كوكو مان
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> فى يعض الاديره هنا روحتها كتير​
> 
> تسلم يا كوكو​


مرسىىى على مروورك يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل اووي يا كوكو *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا جميعا *
> ...


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا ميرو
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

amnayamazigh قال:


> راااااااااااائع تشكر اخي​


 
مرسىىى على مروورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكراا ليك على الرحله الى فى صور ديه
> ربنا يباركك ويقويك


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا موفى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *من اجمل االديرة الى بنسى الدنيا فيها دير الانبا بضابا​*
> 
> _*دير الشايب فى الاقصر*_​
> 
> _*ومزار الانبا ونس طبعا اولهم بس محطتش لية صور من مزار الانبا ونس *_​


 
سورى مالقتش صور للمزار 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا الانبا ونس  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آميييييييييييييين​
> رائع يا كوكو ربنا يعوضك​
> وانا رحت اغلبهم وخت بركة كبيرة​
> 
> يارب اروح تاني​


مرسىىى على مروورك يا فراشه  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا​
> شكرا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


 

مرسىىى على مروورك يا جويلى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووعة حبيبي كوكو مان
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

